# Floater trip



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Headed to the floaters Friday around noon and return Saturday late afternoon. Room for two. PM if you are interested.
Jerry


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Boat is full. Thanks for all the interest.
Jerry


----------

